# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Холивар: SuSE vs Ubuntu!

## TANUKI

Навеяно темой про Убунту в "новостях". Двое уважаемых форумчан сошлись во мнении, что Суси таки получше Убунты. Что бы не засорять там тему хочу спросить знатоков Линукса об этом здесь. 
Хочется выслушать аргументы "за" и "против" по этим дистрибутивам. Мне нравятся оба - оба как по мне симпатичные, вот и метаюсь в плане выбора, что бы поставить на работе.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kuzz

Да да..
Сейчас я скажу, что Федора еще лучше.
Придёт  следующий оратор - скажет, что Дебиан еще круче.
А кому-то Слака - самое оно.
Закончится все фразой "Фряха - все наше!"

А серьёзно - каждый дистр. имеет свое применение.
Убунта тем хороша, что там есть "много кнопочек" для попадания мышкой, но некоторые вещи так неочевидно настраиваются..
Для меня это система из серии: поставить юзеру (для прослушивания музыки и просмотра фильмов + серфинг и-нета да всякие аськи) и забыть до прихода следующего дистрибутива.
Но если хочется систему использовать по полной - лучше что-то другое.

----------


## zerocorporated

*Kuzz* 100% прав.

На многих форумах и т.д. разводят споры типа: Какой антивирус лучше, какой файервол лучше, какая ОС лучше и т.д.  -  и в итоге выбирают себе то у кого больше голосов...

Чтоб трезво взглянуть на ситуацию нужно: изучить работу этой ОС и самому все перепробовать...

----------


## Макcим

> Чтоб трезво взглянуть на ситуацию нужно: изучить работу этой ОС и самому все перепробовать...


Причём лучше юзать тестовый ПК или виртуалку.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Фряха - все наше!

----------


## Surfer

> Фряха - все наше!


Да!  :116:

----------


## Lexxus

> Суси таки получше Убунты


Факты?




> Но если хочется систему использовать по полной - лучше что-то другое.


Угу, например, Gentoo  :Cheesy: 

Не знаю, мне вот, нравится Ubuntu... единственное, с чем я поимел проблемы... это видео карта. Ну хоть об косяк бейся, при редактировании xorg.conf - при перезагрузке - все параметры куда то деваются...
Но все-же как-то настроил  :Smiley:  (самое интересное, то 8.04 себя так повела, старые дистрибутивы Ubuntu - справились с драйверами на отлично... даже не вякали)

Остальное как обычно, все простенько настраивается.

----------


## TANUKI

> Да да..
> 
> А серьёзно - каждый дистр. имеет свое применение.


Прошу высказать аргументы ЗА и ПРОТИВ относительно только этих ДВУХ дистрибутивов  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-я бы их даже сравнивать не стал...
*ubuntu - претендует на абсолютную универсальность(заявлено, что подходит для использования на персональных компьютерах, ноутбуках и серверах), но так ведь не бывает...
**SuSE, наоборот, отличается некоторой направленностью в использовании, т.е. в большей мере ореентирована на ноутбуки, практически,  100%-я гарантия установки и работы с любыми лэптоп-характерными устройствами, включая WiFi, Winmodem&apsы, видеокарты и т.д.  именно этот дистрибутив предпочитают в качестве предустанавленной ОС производители, решившие ставить Linux на свои ноутбуки...

----------


## TANUKI

> -я бы их даже сравнивать не стал...


Ну.... Просто прозувучало мнение, что Убунту разрекламированное Гэ, а СуШИ - зе бест!  :Smiley:  Мне нравятся именно эти два дистрибутива, вот и интересуюсь у спецов  :Smiley:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> Ну.... Мне нравятся именно эти два дистрибутива, вот и интересуюсь ...


-Вам с ними работать, следовательно самому и решать, какой из двух больше подходит, больше нравится и т.п.
-давно известно... 'что русскому хорошо - немцу смерть' или можно иначе сказать, - 'на вкус и цвет - товарищей нет', тоже будет отражать суть дилеммы... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Макcим

А Kubuntu не рассматривается?

----------


## Lexxus

KUbuntu - это та же Ubuntu  :Smiley: 




> **SuSE, наоборот, отличается некоторой направленностью в использовании, т.е. в большей мере ореентирована на ноутбуки, практически, 100%-я гарантия установки и работы с любыми лэптоп-характерными устройствами, включая WiFi, Winmodem&apsы, видеокарты и т.д. именно этот дистрибутив предпочитают в качестве предустанавленной ОС производители, решившие ставить Linux на свои ноутбуки...


Не согласен. 
- "100%-я гарантия установки и работы с любыми лэптоп-характерными устройствами, включая WiFi, Winmodem&apsы, видеокарты и т.д. " - 
в Ubuntu это уже все реализованно из коробки  :Smiley:  Так-что два дистрибутива - можно смело ставить на ноутбуки... и проблемы, если будут, то (по крайней мере у меня) - связаны с видео картой... В этом, Ubuntu сильно проигрывает.

----------


## Макcим

> KUbuntu - это та же Ubuntu


С кедами.

----------


## Numb

Добавлю свои 5 копеек в дискуссию. Появилась у меня возможность посмотреть OpenSUSE 11 , правда, пока очень мельком. Дистрибутив руссифицирован - это, возможно, плюс. Возможна установка из-под Windows (отдельный exe-файл), при этом запускается partition manager, предлагающий изменить размер даже раздела с NTFS - плюс однозначно, по-моему. Выбор пакетов на этапе установки доступен, но то, что он есть, как-то... неочевидно, что-ли... В 10 версии он настойчиво лез в глаза, а тут пользователь может и не догадаться о его существовании - разработчики, похоже, приветствуют дефолтную установку, что, по-моему, скорее минус. Хотя сам менеджер пакетов стал удобнее - пакеты разбиты по категориям, с подробными комментариями. При установке предлагается выбрать вариант desktop environment ( из вариантов доступны GNOME, KDE (двух линеек - и 4.0, и 3.5) и вариант "Другое". Под "другим" понимается либо XFCE, либо только X-Window, без десктопа, либо, вообще, установка без иксов). Сама установка проходит (субъективно) очень быстро, причем машина была отнюдь не топовой - бюджетный офисный системный блок (правда, с 1 гб оперативной памяти). Теперь про минусы: установка проводилась так: система ставилась на раздел под XFS3, каталог home монтировался в раздел под reiserFS. Так вот, в таком виде, после ввода имени пользователя и пароля, машина висла намертво. Похоже, что на старте запускается какая-то процедура индексирования файловой системы, которая и забирает все ресурсы. Как только каталог home смонтировал в раздел под XFS3 , проблема ушла. Что это - проблемы дистрибутива, проблемы реализации ReiserFS, или собственные кривые руки, пока не понял, но на других дистрибутивах подобных проблем раньше не наблюдал. Такая же непонятная проблема началась после установки XEN. Установка гипервизора добавляет отдельный пункт загрузки при старте ОС, при этом загрузка проходит нормально, но после попытки создания виртуальной машины (создать ее, в моем случае, не получилось, потому как Celeron  :Smiley:  ), мастер отрапортовал, что создание виртуальной машины невозможно, корректно завершил работу, но, при завершении работы самой ОС, завершить работу системы удалось только кнопкой питания - опять мертвое зависание без каких-либо сообщений. Приятно удивил KDE 4.0 - столько читал про то, какой он глючный, а вот с ним-то, как раз,  никаких проблем и не возникло - работал, программы запускались, меню выпадали, виджеты включались и выключались - красиво, хотя и не слишком, наверное, полезно. Хотя, организация меню по категориям мне понравилась. В целом, дистрибутив оставил впечатление положительное, как появится время, буду пробовать менять 10-ку на 11 версию.

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> ...OpenSUSE 11... Возможна установка из-под Windows (отдельный exe-файл), при этом запускается partition manager, предлагающий изменить размер даже раздела с NTFS - плюс однозначно, по-моему...


-ubuntu тоже имеет в своём арсенале установщик для Windows, так называемый Wubi (Ubuntu)

----------


## TANUKI

> -Вам с ними работать, следовательно самому и решать, какой из двух больше подходит, больше нравится и т.п.


Это понятно - они, в принципе, оба симпатишные и эргономичные  :Smiley: 
Меня больше всего интересуют частота обновлений, простота установки, богатство драйверов, совместимость с железом, перспективность и т.д.  :Smiley:

----------


## petyanamlt

> Это понятно - они, в принципе, оба симпатишные и эргономичные 
> Меня больше всего интересуют частота обновлений, простота установки, богатство драйверов, совместимость с железом, перспективность и т.д.


Вот с этим примерно одинаково.

----------


## Ego1st

> Это понятно - они, в принципе, оба симпатишные и эргономичные
> Меня больше всего интересуют частота обновлений, простота установки, богатство драйверов, совместимость с железом, перспективность и т.д.


дистрибутивы в принципе равные по доброжелательности к юзеру советую по недельке тот и другой потыкать дистрибутив и те рюшечки что понравятся оставить у себя=)) 

Gentoo и Слака все наше.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Djinn

> Gentoo и Слака все наше..



Полностью согласен  :Smiley:  у меня вот вопрос, очень нравиться Gentoo, но в облом компилить вечно все... я генту соберал сутки  :Smiley:  даже больше... подскажите плз, знающие, есть ли вариант бинарной системы, которая не будет уступать генте ?  :Smiley:

----------


## Lexxus

уступать Gentoo в чем???

Debian - ничем не уступает
Ubuntu - -//-
Suse - -//-
RedHat - уделывает.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Djinn

> уступать Gentoo в чем???
> 
> Debian - ничем не уступает
> Ubuntu - -//-
> Suse - -//-
> RedHat - уделывает.


ну ее системе портеджей и гибкости...

----------


## Lexxus

Честно говоря, в Gentoo - я гибкости не увидел... увидел только трудности.
вообщем - она точно не для меня...
Ubuntu всем устраивает, а Red Hat - как основная серверая ОС - стоит, работает 3 года - не шелохнется (c)

----------


## Макcим

> Честно говоря, в Gentoo - я гибкости не увидел... увидел только трудности.


Гибкость - она для каждого своя.

----------


## [email protected]

в Холиваре *SuSE vs Ubuntu!* ИМХО победит *Alt Linux Lite*  :Cheesy:  сейчас рассматриваю десктоповые версии никсов способных работать на стареньких пнях 233мгц и только Alt могу назвать полноценной операционной системой. разжиревшие современные дистры жрущие ненамного меньше висты идут в топку. Gentoo хоть и жрет немного но также идет в топку изза своей неудобности в настройке. 

з.ы. вобщем правельно товарищ сказал каждый выбирает по потребностям, мой главный запрос если я отказываюсь от виндовса то только в пользу высокой производительности на слабой машине. сдесь по соотношению производительность\геморой в настройке Alt уделывает и убунту и сусе и все остальные дистры.

----------


## Lexxus

По этой части согласен... а еще есть это
--> http://www.damnsmalllinux.org/ <--
Основан на Debian

И делает Alt Linux, Suse и Ubuntu вместе взятых  :Smiley: 

Хотя - ubuntu server - ничем не уступает... и работает на слабеньких машинах.
Ставим LXDE (очень хороший GUI) - работаем под Linux в графике при минимальных требованиях к системе  :Wink:

----------


## жордан

На ноуте я пользуюсь UBUNTU. Сначала 7.10, а теперича обновился до 8.04. За год ни одного глюка и это правда!

----------

